
Graphene-based foam stays soft and squishy even at super cold temperatures - rbanffy
https://phys.org/news/2019-04-graphene-based-foam-soft-squishy-super.html
======
gene-h
So with this we could make packing peanuts for pluto! Soft and squishy
materials have surprisingly important applications. An O-ring not behaving
squishy at cold temperatures was responsible for the Challenger disaster.[0]

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Shuttle_Challenger_disas...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Shuttle_Challenger_disaster)

